# Werden Sockel mit einberchnet?



## daLord (19. März 2008)

Ich hab mal den Planer sofort ausprobiert. Wollte bei meinem PvP Twink aus probieren wie ich ihn mit Patch 2.4/S4 Sockeln muss um bei 10,5k hp den maximalen spell-Dmg raus zu holen. Nun hab ich erst mein char aus der armory geladen, die gewünschten items angelegt und verzaubert.

Nun hab ich der Reihe nach alle [+4 Abhärtung & +6 AUS] Steine durch den mit 2.4 eingeführten [+4 Spelltempo & +6 Spelldmg] ersetzt um die gesamt hp auf 10.500 zu reduzieren. Nach dem ich so 3 Scokel getauscht hab stellte ich fest das die "Health" anzeige nicht veränderte egal welchen Sockel ich rein packe. Ebenso erhöte sich der Spelldmg nicht.

Nun frage ich mcih ob die Sockel überhaupt in die gesamt wertung eingehn? HAt noch jemand socleh Probleme?

*//Edit*

Also hab ncoh mal bsichen geguckt, udn z.b. bei der "Übersciht" wo die Attribute der Items auf gezählt werden scheinen schon fehl berechnungen statt zufinden? da hat bei mir z.b. die




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gesocklt mit [+5Dmg & +6AUS] & [+4Tempo & +6dmg] insgesammt 58 AUS anstat die rechnerisch 52 AUS.

findet sich ncoh bei andner items bei macnchen wieder um korrekt.

*//Edit*

Naja noch weiter gefunden ahb ich das wohl der eine Sockel [+4tempo & +6dmg] Stein bugggy ist. er gibt in der zusammen fassung immer +6 AUS? da müsste wohl noch angepasst werden bsi zum patch


----------

